# Whats blooming in Arkansas?



## Zephyr (May 4, 2016)

Got my first harvest after missing the major flow earlier this year. My hive was in a dearth last year so I havent a clue whats out there this year but whould like to put a variety name on my label. If it helps the honey is a dark amber and tastes sugary sweet. Similar to a darker version of store bought with a bit more fruity/flower flavor. SE Arkansas area near Mississippi and Louisiana borders.


----------

